# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Dung cụ cắt ISCAR CỦA ISRAEL, chuyên dao phay, tiện, khoản, rãnh, dao đặc biệt

## Iscar dung cu cắt

Dung cụ cắt ISCAR có mặt tại Việt nam
Thương hiệu dung cu cắt nổi tiếng thế giới 
Rất mong được trao đổi và học hỏi

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

có loại dao phay cán 3.175mm ko bác?  :Smile:

----------


## ngocpham

Bạn cho báo giá loại dao này vào inbox nhé. Cần luôn Sđt để liên hệ. Thank you!

----------


## Iscar dung cu cắt

> Bạn cho báo giá loại dao này vào inbox nhé. Cần luôn Sđt để liên hệ. Thank you!


cẢM ƠN BÁC ĐÃ QUAN TÂM
BÁC CHO EM XIN EMAIL E GỬI QUA CHO BÁC Ạ
Email của e là thientn@iscarvn.com Mr Thiện 0989722581
Cảm ơn bác

----------


## Iscar dung cu cắt

> có loại dao phay cán 3.175mm ko bác?


bác cần dao phay thông tin kĩ thuật như thế nào ạ
bác có thể gửi yêu cầu qua email thientn@iscarvn.com
hoặc alo cho em ạ  Mr Thiện 0989722581
tk bác

----------


## Iscar dung cu cắt

https://www.facebook.com/dungcucat.iscarhanoi
Mr Thiện 0989722581, e mail thientn@iscarvn.com

----------


## hoctap256

Đại Ca Thiện  ơi ở đây cần tư vấn mở chứ ko  inbox ...... bài viết như này không khác 1 bài quảng cáo bán hàng  :Smile: 
FB : Quốc Trường  :Smile:

----------


## Iscar dung cu cắt

Cảm ơn bác góp ý

----------


## phungkhanh90

Em có mấy cái dao này  muốn thanh lý  không biết bên bác có bán được ko ạ.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------

